# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الحمل أثناء فترة الخطوبة

## بقآيا حنين

موضوع جرئ لفت انتباهي في احدى المنتديات فا أحببت ان اطرحه 
الحمل أثناء فترة الخطوبه أو مابين العقد وحفل الزواج " 



بالطبع ليس بحرام شرعاً بل أنه بمجرد عقد القران تصبح الزوجه حلالاً على زوجها ..
ولكن قد يحدث الحمل أثناء هذه الفتره ... وفي بعض الأعراف والتقالييد يعد ذلك عيباً 
يخجل منه أهل الزوجين وأحياناً يصل الأمر بالأهل بطلب إسقاط الجنين ,,
خشية نقد الناس وتعيبهم لذلك ناسين ومتناسين أنهم يغضبون الله من أجل رضا الناس ..!


مامدى تأييدك ومعارضتك لهذا الأمر ولماذا في كلا الحالتين ...؟!
موضوع إجتماعي كائن في مجتمعاتنا كيف هو تقييمك لهذه الظاهره وكيف تناقشها ؟!


أنا وكـرأي شخصي .. !
لا أُؤيد ذلك ..
.. فترة الخطوبه .. ليسة فترة معاشرة ..
أنما هي تقرب الطرفين الى بعضهم ..!
وتأسيس أسرة متاكتفه .. ونمو الحب بينهم ..!
" المعاشره "
لها أوقاتها وماأروع " ليلة الدخله "
فـ لما نشوه ذلك بـ تصرفات ليس لها أي داعاً في ذلك الوقت ..
أنا أحترم العادات والتقاليد .. وعرفنُا لا يُؤيد ذلك .. 
فترة الخطوبه .. يتكون بها معرفة الطرف الأخر ..!
ماذا يخط قلمـ/ـي عن تلك الفتره .. " فترة الخطووبه "
أطهر فترة .. وأروع فترة في عمرُنا ..!
أنتقال من مرحله إلى أخرىِ .. أنا لا أًؤيد أنجاب الأطفال ..
في أول سنوات الزواج ..!! فكيف أًأيد أنجابهم في فترة الخطووبه ؟؟
مفهم الخطوبه قد تبدل كما تبدلت مفايهم العاشقين ..


" بنسبةِ للشرع "


بالتأكيد ليس حرامـ .. ولكن نحـنُ نمكُث في مجتمع يرفض ذلك ..
ولايتقبلهُ حتى ..؟
وبنسبةِ لـ حدوث حمل .. في تلك الفتره والأهل يطلبُ أجهاض الجنين ..
فـ أنا لا اؤيد ذلك .. فـ هذه روح قد خلقها الباري عز وجل ..
مخلوق قد أنعمنا الله وإيها ..



اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه بكل صراحه وبدون خجل :embarrest:  :amuse:

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سلام خيتو
اشكر لك طرحك الرائع والظاهرة المنتشرة
براى انى لالالا اويد ابدا الحمل من فترة الخطوبة 
انها فترة تعارف لا فترة معاشرة انا الامر ليس حرام
لكن كما قلتى خيتو هناك تقاليد وعادات تعودنا عليها
براى على المخطوبين اولا احترام اهلهم لانا الاحراج 
بيكون للاهل وانهم اعطوا البنت ثقة فى الخروج 
والدهاب مع خطيبها الى اى مكان فلازم يكون 
محط الثقة ما احلى ان تكون فى ليلة الزفاف
وهى بنت غير لما تكون ليلة الزفاف وكل 
الخاسير واهم خالصين يسافرو افضل
واللة الستار
ادكر لما كنت مخطوبة مع انة كان بيى وبين الوالدين ثقة
بس لما انخطبت ما ادرى ليش ابوى خاف على  طبعا
ممنوع الخروج او حتى لما يجى البيت ما نكون لوحدنا ابدا
وما احلها من خطوبة مو الحين كل شئ عندهم عادى
اما بنسبة للامر الثانى لو حدث حمل حرام ترمى طفل ما
الة اى ذنب يعنى خافت من كلام الناس ولا خافت من ربها
اللة يستر على الجميع
بالتوفيق خيتو موضوعك رائع
تحياتى مريم المقدسة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> سلام خيتو
> اشكر لك طرحك الرائع والظاهرة المنتشرة
> براى انى لالالا اويد ابدا الحمل من فترة الخطوبة 
> انها فترة تعارف لا فترة معاشرة انا الامر ليس حرام
> لكن كما قلتى خيتو هناك تقاليد وعادات تعودنا عليها
> براى على المخطوبين اولا احترام اهلهم لانا الاحراج 
> بيكون للاهل وانهم اعطوا البنت ثقة فى الخروج 
> والدهاب مع خطيبها الى اى مكان فلازم يكون 
> محط الثقة ما احلى ان تكون فى ليلة الزفاف
> ...



 
وج ـهة نظر صحيحة

يعني ليش تخلي ثقة الوآلدين بهآ تقل
يعني هم عآطيينهم ثقة .. تروح تمحي هالثقة بأنها تسوي شي غلط


تدري خية في بعض الأهآلي عندهم عآدي لو البنت نآمت في بيت خطيبهآ
ح ـلو الثقة بس الأفضل انهآ مآتزيد عن حدهآ

يسلموو خيتو *مريم المقدسة* على تواجدك الرآئع :embarrest: 

موفقة لكل خ ـير
دمتي برعآية المولى ولطف البآري
^ــــــــــــ^

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

اولاً انا اقول بما انه يوجد عقد شرعي يجمع بين الطرفين فان الحمل في اثناء و جود عقد حلال ليس حرام 

يعني حكم الشرع يقول حلال زين 

بس الناس يهتموا بالعادات و التقاليد ( و لا ذبحنا الا العادات و التخاريف ) و انا اقول ان الزوجه لو حملت اثناء فتره الخطوبه هو شيء عادي و لا فيه شيء 

انا راح اقول شيء فتره التعارف ما تتعدى شهر الى شهرين بالكثير و انا اقول ان بعد هذة الفتره لما يوثق كل واحد من الطرف المقابل فليعيشوا حياتهم و لا عليهم من احد 

يعني الشاب و الشابه  كانوا محرومين من الجلوس مع رجل ان كانت بنت او بنت ان كان رجل   ولما يوفقه الله و يخطب تبغوا تمنعوه من حقه الشرعي خلو الانسان يتمتع بحياته .

عندي سؤال لو الرجل ( طبعاً لا يخفى عليكم انه انسان و الانسان لديه شهوه ) طلب من زوجته الجماع و رفضت ما حكم الشرع في ذالك ؟ و هل يحق لها الرفض و هي زوجته بحكم الشرع ؟؟ طبعاً بعيداً عن الاعذار الشرعيه ؟و اي شيء تطبقون الحكم الشرعي او العادات و التخاريف ؟

اعذروني على الاطاله

طبعاً الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ؛؛؛
> أهلين خيوو lucky
> 
> اولاً انا اقول بما انه يوجد عقد شرعي يجمع بين الطرفين فان الحمل في اثناء و جود عقد حلال ليس حرام  
> يعني حكم الشرع يقول حلال زين 
> طيب ... أحنآ ماعارضنا هالشي 
> بس الناس يهتموا بالعادات و التقاليد ( و لا ذبحنا الا العادات و التخاريف ) و انا اقول ان الزوجه لو حملت اثناء فتره الخطوبه هو شيء عادي و لا فيه شيء  
> انا راح اقول شيء فتره التعارف ما تتعدى شهر الى شهرين بالكثير و انا اقول ان بعد هذة الفتره لما يوثق كل واحد من الطرف المقابل فليعيشوا حياتهم و لا عليهم من احد 
> ...



 
يسلمووا خيوو على المرور ورأيك الصريح

موفق لكل خ ـير
دمت ... لمن تحب ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

> موضوع جرئ لفت انتباهي في احدى المنتديات فا أحببت ان اطرحه 
> 
> الحمل أثناء فترة الخطوبه أو مابين العقد وحفل الزواج "  
> 
> 
> 
> بالطبع ليس بحرام شرعاً بل أنه بمجرد عقد القران تصبح الزوجه حلالاً على زوجها ..
> ولكن قد يحدث الحمل أثناء هذه الفتره ... وفي بعض الأعراف والتقالييد يعد ذلك عيباً 
> يخجل منه أهل الزوجين وأحياناً يصل الأمر بالأهل بطلب إسقاط الجنين ,,
> ...



* و ابصراحة أختي، من قال أن هذه الفترة فترة تعارف فقد خاب و فشل بل هي فترة ما لم يستطع و قتها الزوج مباشرة الدخلة لعدم المادة الكافية مثلا، و إلا فهي فترة فيها قد اخترب كل شيء عند البنت، و أقلها البنت بعدها تسمى*: *مطلقة*

----------


## LUCKY

اهلاً بكل من شارك بالحوار  
طبعاً انا هنا اريد توضيح فكرتي  
اولاً : -عندما اقول بان من حق الرجل ان يعاشر زوجته فان هنا اعني ان يتخذ الاسباب التي تودي الى عدم الحمل اثناء فتره الخطوبه . 
ثانياً : - ان لا اؤيد ان يحدث الحمل اثناء الخطوبه . 
ثالثاً : - ان اؤيد المعاشره اثناء فتره الخطوبه و *لاكن* بعد ان يتأكد كلا الطرفين من مشاعره تجاه الاخر يعني لازم يكون هناك ثقه بين الزوج و زوجته . 
رابعاً : - ان لا اؤيد المعاشره في فتره الخطوبه التي تكون طويله جداً اطول من سنتين و اذا كان الزواج سيكون بعد اشهر معدوده فهنا لا يوجد مانع بعد وجود الثقه من الطرفين . 

و اشكراختي بقايا حنين على الفتوه .

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *و ابصراحة أختي، من قال أن هذه الفترة فترة تعارف فقد خاب و فشل بل هي فترة ما لم يستطع و قتها الزوج مباشرة الدخلة لعدم المادة الكافية مثلا، و إلا فهي فترة فيها قد اخترب كل شيء عند البنت، و أقلها البنت بعدها تسمى*: *مطلقة*



 
لحظة
لحظة
.........

كيف يعني عادي لو البنت صارت مطلقة !!
بس اهم شيء الولــد!!

لو صآر هالشي مع وحدة من بنآتك *لاقدر الله* بعد بتقول نفس هالكلآم

وكيف بتعرف غرض الرجل من الزوآج أنه يريد رضآ الله ... بأنجآب النسل الصآلح
ولا يريد المتعة وأشبآع غريزته ...

وكمآ قلنآ
الأختلاف في الرأي لايفسد في الود قضية



بصرآحة أخي *أبو سلطآن* ردك حيرني كثيراً  :huuh:  :huuh: 
فلم أعلم هل انت مؤيد أم معآرض !!



تسلم أخي على التوآجد

موفق لكل خير
دمت برعآية المولى ولطف البآري

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> اهلاً بكل من شارك بالحوار 
> 
> طبعاً انا هنا اريد توضيح فكرتي  
> اولاً : -عندما اقول بان من حق الرجل ان يعاشر زوجته فان هنا اعني ان يتخذ الاسباب التي تودي الى عدم الحمل اثناء فتره الخطوبه . 
> ثانياً : - ان لا اؤيد ان يحدث الحمل اثناء الخطوبه . 
> ثالثاً : - ان اؤيد المعاشره اثناء فتره الخطوبه و *لاكن* بعد ان يتأكد كلا الطرفين من مشاعره تجاه الاخر يعني لازم يكون هناك ثقه بين الزوج و زوجته . 
> رابعاً : - ان لا اؤيد المعاشره في فتره الخطوبه التي تكون طويله جداً اطول من سنتين و اذا كان الزواج سيكون بعد اشهر معدوده فهنا لا يوجد مانع بعد وجود الثقه من الطرفين .
> 
> نحن لم نعآرض المعــآشرة ... بل عآرضنا الحمل في تلك الفترة
> ...



أهلا بيك خيوو مرة ثآنية  :embarrest: 

وشكرا لك على التوضيح الرآئع  :icon30:   :icon30: 

خآآلص التحآيــآ
^ــــــــــــ^

----------


## أمير العاشقين

موضوع تم النقاش به وبحده 

ثواني اجيب الوصله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هذا هو الموضوع*

*مبيت الخطيب في بيت خطيبته نفس الطريقه لو كان حمل اقري النص خيتووو بتشوفي تم النقاش فيه* 

*هاذي الوصله* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=28620*

*ياريت المشلافين يقوموا بالواجب* 

*عسكي على القوة خيتوو* 

*واسف على المذاخله البسيطه* 


*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *هذا هو الموضوع*
> 
> *مبيت الخطيب في بيت خطيبته نفس الطريقه لو كان حمل اقري النص خيتووو بتشوفي تم النقاش فيه*  
> *هاذي الوصله*  
> *http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=28620* 
> *ياريت المشلافين يقوموا بالواجب*  
> *عسكي على القوة خيتوو*  
> *واسف على المذاخله البسيطه*  
> 
> ...



 
مشكووووووووور خيو *أمير العاشقين* على المدآخلة
اني ماكنت ادري عن هالموضوع
تدري ليش؟؟!
لأن هالموضوع طُرح من قبل مآ أشترك في المنتدى بأكثر من سنة
فكيف بعرف ؟؟


بس الموضوع حلوو ... وردودك العصبية هي الي حلته  :wink: 
أبغى أعرف انت ليش دآآيم عصبي ... ولا يتهيأ الي ؛؛ الله العآلم ؟؟؟


بس موضوع المبيت يختلف عن موضوع الحمل

يعني انتوا تناقشتوا عن المبيت بشكل مفصل
بس الحمل بشكل مختصر جداً

أشكرك مرة أخرى على التوآجد

موفق لكل خير
دمت بألف صحة وعآفية

----------


## أبو سلطان

> لحظة
> لحظة
> ......... 
> كيف يعني عادي لو البنت صارت مطلقة !!
> بس اهم شيء الولــد!! 
> لو صآر هالشي مع وحدة من بنآتك *لاقدر الله* بعد بتقول نفس هالكلآم 
> وكيف بتعرف غرض الرجل من الزوآج أنه يريد رضآ الله ... بأنجآب النسل الصآلح
> ولا يريد المتعة وأشبآع غريزته ... 
> وكمآ قلنآ
> ...



* أكيد أختي، أنتِ ما قرأتي ما كتبته كاملا، إرجعي و اقرإي كل ما كتبته لتعرفي أني مع البنت و لست ضدها*

*تريثي و العجلة من الشيطان*

*و ثقي أن كل البنات بناتي و لا أرضا على أي واحدة منهم بأي خدش يصيبها*

*و كما قلتي: لو هي بنتي، و الحمد لله لدي اثنتان على زواج الآن، لقلت لمن يخطبها قف: سلمتك بنتي اليوم سالمة و عليك تحمل كل ما يحدث لها، و ذلك أمام أمه و أبوه و أناس آخرون*

*بس لا تزعجي نفسكِ*

*و شكرا*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *أكيد أختي، أنتِ ما قرأتي ما كتبته كاملا، إرجعي و اقرإي كل ما كتبته لتعرفي أني مع البنت و لست ضدها*
> 
> *تريثي و العجلة من الشيطان* 
> *و ثقي أن كل البنات بناتي و لا أرضا على أي واحدة منهم بأي خدش يصيبها* 
> *و كما قلتي: لو هي بنتي، و الحمد لله لدي اثنتان على زواج الآن، لقلت لمن يخطبها قف: سلمتك بنتي اليوم سالمة و عليك تحمل كل ما يحدث لها، و ذلك أمام أمه و أبوه و أناس آخرون* 
> *بس لا تزعجي نفسكِ* 
> 
> *و شكرا*



 
المعذرة أخي *أبو سلطآن*
بالعكس قريته كاملاً ... وأكثر من مرة بعد

لعل عقلي الضئيل ... لم يستوعب كلامكم الكبير  :embarrest: 
آسفة على سوء الفهم 


ربي يحفظ لك أهلك من كل سوء 
بحق محمد وآله الطآهرين


موفق لكل خير
دمتم برعآية المولى ولطف البآري
^ــــ^

----------


## كياني حبك

اهو عادي
بس كل شيء بوقته حلوووو
يعني لو حملت خلاص تكتفي بالحمل
وتروح سفره حلوه مع زوجها وخلاص



دمتي بود

----------


## روائع القصص

ابعد عن الشر وغنيلة

واني لامعارضة وولا مؤيدة

لان الحمل اثناء الخطوبة احنا الناي <<اغلبيتنا .. عندنا هالشي كأنة جريمة

مع انية حلال لان بين هالبنت وهالولد شرع الله

وفي بعض الناس ينضرون الى هاذي البنتنظرة مو حلوة

والاشاعات تزيد كل يوم

ويا الله عاد اقعد حلهاا وفهم الناس

ومو بس كذا يعني انتي يالبنت وانت يالولد ماتدرون شنو بيصير فيكم يمكن ماتدومون لبعض

اني اعرف قصة صارت لبنت ونتشرت هالقصة بمنطقتنا 

ان البنت قبل اسبوع بالضبط من زواجهاا فكت الخطوبة وحتى اهل المعرس والعروس

ما يعرفو السبب واستغربو من الي صار لانهم كانو احلى من السمنة على العسل

والناس ما صدقو ان الاهالي مايعرفو السبب بس الدليل الي خلى الناس تصدق ان اهاليهم 

كانو يعزمو للعرس ..

حطو انفسكم مكان هالبنت .. انتو ماتدرون وش الي بيصير لكم لو بعد دقيقة فأخذ الاحتياط واجب


وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## نيسليهآن

بآلنسبة لي أحسه أمر عآدي هي زوجته وخلاااص فحلااال عليييه بس في مجتمعنآ هآلشي جريمة إلا أعظم

والخوف من كلااام النآس يزيد الطين بلة هذآ رآيي والأختلاف في الرأي لايفسد في الود قضية

أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :

نيسليهآن

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اني بالنسبه ليي عادي

وهم مو مسويين شي حرام او منكر

الانه بينهم شرع الله

جدي جدي بتحمل 

سوى في الخطوبه او بالعرس

لافرق

يسلمووو ع الطرح
وسلاااام

----------


## أُخرىْ

قرأت الموضوع فبل فترة ولكن للضيق وقتي ماقدرت ارد

طبعاً,, رأيي معارض,,للفكرة الحمل أثناء الخطوبه,,
هي فترة تعارف بين زوجين,,ولو حصل التفاهم,, وحس انه محتاج انه يتزوج
لا يتأخر بالزواج,, وينهي كل هالقضيه,,
وطبعاً البعض عنده الموضوع عااادي,,حتى مره وحده,,يسألوها
هذا ولدك الكبير ,,قالت : ايه هذا ولد الخطوبه,,
حتى إعترفت انه صج ولد الخطوبه,,< < صار له مسمى
ولا في زواجها ببطنها  :weird: ,,
إذا صار كل هذا ماله داعي اشهار الزواج,,

::
طبعاً انا قرأت الموضوع المشابه لهذا وهو عن المبيت في بيت الخطيبه والعكس
سؤالي الى اللي قالوا : إن مبيت الخطيب في بيت خطيبته عادي, ولكنهم معارضين لمبيت الخطيبه في بيت خطيبها ؟؟...(( لأنها الى الآن في بيت ابوها ماطلعت منه ))
مدامكم مقتنعين أنها للحين الراي راي ابوها وهي ساكنه تحت سقفه,,ليش يصير شي المفروض يصير بعد ماتطلع من عند ابوها !!
وليش يبات اصلاً,,عنده بيت ينام فيه  :huh: ..اصلاً الان المخطوبين علاقتهم الاجتماعيه محدوده ليل نهار مع هالخطيب ..؟
,,,

الله يعطيك العافيه عالموضوع,,
موفقين

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> اهو عادي
> بس كل شيء بوقته حلوووو
> يعني لو حملت خلاص تكتفي بالحمل
> وتروح سفره حلوه مع زوجها وخلاص
> 
> 
> 
> دمتي بود







> ابعد عن الشر وغنيلة
> 
> واني لامعارضة وولا مؤيدة
> 
> لان الحمل اثناء الخطوبة احنا الناي <<اغلبيتنا .. عندنا هالشي كأنة جريمة
> 
> مع انية حلال لان بين هالبنت وهالولد شرع الله
> 
> وفي بعض الناس ينضرون الى هاذي البنتنظرة مو حلوة
> ...







> بآلنسبة لي أحسه أمر عآدي هي زوجته وخلاااص فحلااال عليييه بس في مجتمعنآ هآلشي جريمة إلا أعظم
> 
> والخوف من كلااام النآس يزيد الطين بلة هذآ رآيي والأختلاف في الرأي لايفسد في الود قضية
> 
> أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :
> 
> نيسليهآن







> اني بالنسبه ليي عادي
> 
> وهم مو مسويين شي حرام او منكر
> 
> الانه بينهم شرع الله
> 
> جدي جدي بتحمل 
> 
> سوى في الخطوبه او بالعرس
> ...







> قرأت الموضوع فبل فترة ولكن للضيق وقتي ماقدرت ارد
> 
> طبعاً,, رأيي معارض,,للفكرة الحمل أثناء الخطوبه,,
> هي فترة تعارف بين زوجين,,ولو حصل التفاهم,, وحس انه محتاج انه يتزوج
> لا يتأخر بالزواج,, وينهي كل هالقضيه,,
> وطبعاً البعض عنده الموضوع عااادي,,حتى مره وحده,,يسألوها
> هذا ولدك الكبير ,,قالت : ايه هذا ولد الخطوبه,,
> حتى إعترفت انه صج ولد الخطوبه,,< < صار له مسمى
> ولا في زواجها ببطنها ,,
> ...



 
كياني حبك
روآئع القصص
نيسليهآن
الشيعية الاصيلة
أُخرىْ


يآهلآ فيكم أخوآتي ؛؛؛

أشكركم من أعمآق قلبي على أبدآء الرأي ... سواء كنتم معآرضين أو مؤيدين


وكمآ أسلفنآ :
أخ ـتلآف الرأي لآيفسد في الود .. قضية


اشكركم مرة اخرى ع المرور  :amuse: 

 ] ..
تح ـيآتي القلبية
.. [


دمتم بخ ـير
^ـــــ^

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ورأيي في هذا الموضوع معارضة بالطبع..*
*أنا أنظر لها على أنها فترة تعارف لا فترة معاشرة وإنجاب الأطفال..*
*ربما بعضهم تطول فترة الخطوبة ولكن*
*بنظري أنها تظل فترة خطوبة..*
*وبنظر الشرع انها زوجته وهو زوجها*
*ولكن لا تزال تسكن في بيت والدها ..*
*وكما أعرف أنا وعرفت أنه كيف له أن يعاشرها وهو لا يملك مأوى يسكنها فيه؟!؟!*
*فهو لا يزال في بيت والده وهي في بيت والدها..*
*والزواج معناه تكوين اسرة في بيت تحت سقف واحد*
*وليس تحت سقوف !!!*
*ربما ولظرف ما يخسر الزوج أموال الزواج الذي سيقيمه !!!*
*احتاج هذه الأموال وطالت فترة الخطوبة ..*
*الزوجة مامصيرها ؟!؟!*
*والولد او البنت التي تحمله في أحشائها مامصيره !!!*
*ثم ..*
*لم هذا الإستعجال أو بالأحرى* 
*انت يالزوج وانتِ يالزوجة بتتزوجوا وبتجيبوا اولاد وشو فرقت يعني لو انتظرتوا كم شهر لين الزواج !!!*
*أو من الممكن أنه يحصل أي ظرف وينفصل الزوجان*
*أو الله لا يقولها*
*يموت الزوج الزوجة شو راح تسوي ؟!*





*هذا رأي واختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## المميزة

انا برايي انه حلال وماحد يقدر يكلمهم زوج وزوجته ماحد له شغل هذي حياتهم وهم حرين فيها يعني وين احسن للرجال تحمل زوجته في فترة لخطوبة ولا يسوي حاجات غلط ((وحراااااام))
انا ما ايد ولا اعارض الحمل في فترة الخطووبة 
بس لو صار وحملت في فترة الخطوبة ما في داعي ترز فيسها وتسوي لها عرس وهي على الكوشة وبطنها قدامها خلاص شنو يعني ليلة الدخلة مدام هي حملت خلاص يسافرو ويفكو حالهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

لاأوأيد أبداً الحمل اثناء الخطوبه ولا أوأيد فترة المعاشره في هذه الفتره لان لاسمح الله يمكن مايكون نصيب بعدها او يصير شيء لاسمح الله 
اهو عادي بس انا لاأوأيد هذا الشيء
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## دموع الماضي

*السـلام عليكم..*

*أسمحوا لي أدخل في هذا النقاش اللي لفت نظري..*

*من وجهة نظري أن هذا الشي غير عادي وأعتبره شي غير مسموح عندي.. وأرفضه رفض تــــام.. ولا يمكن أن أغير وجهة نظري بأي كلام..*
*لانهم مخطوبين ولو حتى قال الناس ان هذي زوجته..*
*وغير كذا البنت في فترة خطوبتها يكون ولي أمرها أبوها لين ما تتزوج ..وكذلك الشاب..*
*فلما تتزوج البنت يكون المسؤول عنها زوجها..*
*والأفضل أنها تنجب أبناء بعد ما تتزوج..*
*وبصراحة اذا انجبت واحد في فترة الخطوبة ليش ما تنجب عشرة بعد.. ما أحس انه في فرق بين الواحد والعشرة..*
*لان اذا انجبت سواء واحد أو عشرة يسمى انها انجبت في هذي الفترة (الخطوبة)..*
* 
وأعذروني إذا ما عجبكم رأيي في هذا الموضوع..

تحياتي..
دمــــوع المـــاضي..

*

----------


## ابوعليان

المعذرة للجميع

لكل من وافق هذا 

اذا هذا حلا وهو حلاله لماذا وضعت ليلت الدخله 

لماذا لا يكتفي الشرع بالعقد 

يعقد الزوج ونتها الأمر لا تعب ولا مخاسير وهم أولى

بذالك المال وعدم تحمل الديون التي يتحمل 

تبعاتها لسنوات 

لماذا لا يكون هذا الى ليلت الدخله

لماذا سميت ليلت الدخله

أين نحن من قوله تعالى ( وما تعارفتم به )

وفي الأخير الكثير من من حصل له هذا وضع في 

مأزق جراء تبعات ما عمله من ناحيت الوقت والمال

كم شخص كان مقرر له الزواج بعد سنة حسب 

دراساته لجميع النواحي والظروف ولكن بسبب

هذا جعلته يخلط الحابل بالنابل حتى يعمل له

زواج وحتى الترتيبات المتوقعة لهما لم يحصلوا

على أقلها درجة من تجيهيزات كانت مقرره

وفي الختام سيكون لليلت الدخلة

مسمى غير مسماها وحلاوتها غير حلاوتها 

لأن دخوله الأول أتوقع بيكون في حالت خوف

وغير استقرار

والمعذرة مرة أخرى للجميع

وموضوع يستحق النقاش فعلا

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*السلام عليكم*
*انا  لا أءيد الحمل في فترة الخطوبه ذلك حلال لكن له اوقات مناسبه كليلة الدخله*
*فترة الخطوبه هي فترة يتم تبادل التفاهم بين الزوج وزوجته بحيث يتم التعارف فيما بنهم ويتم التنسيق للحياة الزوجيه*
*اما موضوع الحمل شيء غير لائق في فترة الخطوبه*
*اريد ان ابين نظرتي للموضوع :*
*بصراحه ان المخطوبات يزودونها اذا جاهم خطيبها من لبس وعطورات بصراحه تخلي الرجل يتبع شهوته ولو صار بين الخطيب ومخطوبته قبلات او ضم مافي مشاكل الا انه يعاشره هذا شوي قويه ومو حلوة فلو حدثت اقل المشاكل اللي من الممكن انه يفرط فيها كما نلاحظ في الايام هذي فهذه من اقوى المصائب على البنت وعلى اهلها*

*هذي وجهة نظري والكل له وجهة نظر مختلفه* 
* مرتضى محمد*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته ؛؛؛
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> *ورأيي في هذا الموضوع معارضة بالطبع..*
> *أنا أنظر لها على أنها فترة تعارف لا فترة معاشرة وإنجاب الأطفال..*
> ...



 

تسلمي خ ـيتو *دموع الوحدة* ع الرأي الصريح

تقبلي أحترآمي ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> انا برايي انه حلال وماحد يقدر يكلمهم زوج وزوجته ماحد له شغل هذي حياتهم وهم حرين فيها يعني وين احسن للرجال تحمل زوجته في فترة لخطوبة ولا يسوي حاجات غلط ((وحراااااام))
> انا ما ايد ولا اعارض الحمل في فترة الخطووبة 
> بس لو صار وحملت في فترة الخطوبة ما في داعي ترز فيسها وتسوي لها عرس وهي على الكوشة وبطنها قدامها خلاص شنو يعني ليلة الدخلة مدام هي حملت خلاص يسافرو ويفكو حالهم



 

هو حلآل أحنآ ما عارضنا هالشي
بس ليش الأستعجآل؟؟
يعني صبر طول عمره مآيقدر يصبر كم شهر زود ؟؟


شكرا ع التوآجد خ ـيتو *المميزة* ؛؛

>> خآلص التح ـآيآا <<

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> لاأوأيد أبداً الحمل اثناء الخطوبه ولا أوأيد فترة المعاشره في هذه الفتره لان لاسمح الله يمكن مايكون نصيب بعدها او يصير شيء لاسمح الله 
> اهو عادي بس انا لاأوأيد هذا الشيء
> والله يوفق الجميع



 
 
يمكن يصير للزوج شي >> الله لآيقدر
ويمكن مايكون ليهم نصيب

والممكنآت وآجد في هذة الفترة
لأنها فترة تعآرف فقط


تسلمي عزيزتي *النظرة البريئة* ع الرأي

] ..
موفقة لكل خ ـير
.. [

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *السـلام عليكم..*
> وعليكم السلآم والرحمة ؛؛
> 
> *أسمحوا لي أدخل في هذا النقاش اللي لفت نظري..*
> حيآش عزيزتي ...
> 
> 
> *من وجهة نظري أن هذا الشي غير عادي وأعتبره شي غير مسموح عندي.. وأرفضه رفض تــــام.. ولا يمكن أن أغير وجهة نظري بأي كلام..*
> *لانهم مخطوبين ولو حتى قال الناس ان هذي زوجته..*
> ...



هدي هدي ...
دآخلة وهي معصبة الأخت >>> ههههه امزح
بس ابغى النقآش يكون فيه جو من المرح

ومو كل وآحد يدخل وأعصآبه فالتة منه
خلـــكم Relax >> هع هع
كل وآحد يآخذ نفس عميق قبل مآيكتب


كلآمش ح ـلوو خ ـيتو ..
يعني البنت في فترة الخطوبة للحين أبوهآ المسؤول عنها
حتى لو كآن خطيبهآ بعد يعتبر ولي أمرهآ
يظل رأي الأب هو الي يمشي عليهآ وعليه بعد

تسلمي *دموع المآضي* ع التوآج ـد

كل الود والأح ـترآم
^ـــــ^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> المعذرة للجميع
> معذور أخوي ؛؛
> 
> لكل من وافق هذا 
> 
> اذا هذا حلا وهو حلاله لماذا وضعت ليلت الدخله 
> 
> لماذا لا يكتفي الشرع بالعقد 
> 
> ...



 
تسلم *أبو عليآن* ع التوآجد
و
ع الرأي المفيد


تقبل مودتي وأحترآمي :noworry: 

دمت بخ ـير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *السلام عليكم*
> وعليكم السلآم والرحمة ؛؛؛
> *انا لا أءيد الحمل في فترة الخطوبه ذلك حلال لكن له اوقات مناسبه كليلة الدخله*
> *فترة الخطوبه هي فترة يتم تبادل التفاهم بين الزوج وزوجته بحيث يتم التعارف فيما بنهم ويتم التنسيق للحياة الزوجيه*
> صحيح
> فترة تعآرف فقط
> 
> يعني فرضآ لو أحد منهم مآعجبته أخلاق الثاني
> وحآول ان يغير فيها بس مآقدر
> ...



 

تسلم أخي العزيز *مرتضى محمد* ع الرأي ؛؛؛

] ..
مآننحرم توآج ـدك
.. [

دمت برعآية المولى ولطف البآري ...

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*مرحبا جميعا*
*اختي انا من وجهة نضري ان احنا ماراح نمنع الزوجين من حريتهم الشخصية*
*اللي تتضمن المبيت والجماع بس مثل ماقالت احدى الاخوات كلشي بوقته حلو*
*بس بعضهم يعاني من مشكله* 
*كيف؟*
*انه يروح يخطب وهو لامهر ولامكان وكل هدفه انه يعقد ويمتع حاله*
*وعلى بابك ياكريم*
*وتستمر الخطوبة وبما انه شارب وماكل ونايم ببلاش مايضرة مضرة بنت الناس*
*علاقات غبية من هالنوع تجيب الحمل وتجيب الولد بعد*
*ومع هذا اذا كان الزوج كل همه متعته وبس والبنت طايحة بين مطرقة تحذير الاهل وسندان حقوق الزوج ضايعه*
*والمفروض انها تتعامل بذكاء وحذر*

*تقبلي مروري مع خالص الشكر*

----------


## صوب المزن

قبل أن نبحث موضوع الحمل ،علينا أن نبحث العوامل المساعدة لحدوث الحمل ،بصراحة صار مافي فرق بين المخطوبة والمتزوجة من ناحية العلاقة مع الزوج ،نحن لسنا بصدد بحث الموضوع من ناحية كونه حلالاأوحراما،فماكل حلال يفعل،فهنالك الكثير من الأمور المباحة ولكن الإنسان العاقل يرفض فعلها لأنها ستسبب له مفاسد هو في غنى عنها وإذا كنا نذم العرف لانه لايتقبل فكرة الحمل في الخطوبة لم لانذمه ونعترض عليه لانه ألزمنا بعمل حفل زفاف باهظ الثمن وغير مجدي للفائدة فليس حراما ان يتزوج الرجل بالمرأة بدون حفل زفاف،ولو عدنا إلى موضوع الحمل لرأينا أن من جملة الأسباب هو عدم وضع القيود في العلاقة بين المخطوبين ،يعني المبيت شيءعادي وسفر الخطيب مع خطيبته بمفردهماأيضا طبيعي ،ناهيك عن ملابس الزوجة المغرية والقصيرة ،فماذانتوقع من ذلك ؟؟
والغريب في الأمر أن بعض الأهالي يلقون باللوم على الرجل عندما يحدث حمل ،انا برأيي أن الأهل يجب عليهم الحد من هذاالموضوع وان لايلقون الحبل على الغارب،وكذلك المرأة عليها أن تتصف بالحكمة والرزانة،وعذراللإطالة.

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *مرحبا جميعا*
> يآهلآ خيــة*اختي انا من وجهة نضري ان احنا ماراح نمنع الزوجين من حريتهم الشخصية*
> صحيح انهآ حرية شخصية ... بس ورآها الف مشكلة ومشكلة لو صار هالشيء*اللي تتضمن المبيت والجماع بس مثل ماقالت احدى الاخوات كلشي بوقته حلو*
> *بس بعضهم يعاني من مشكله* 
> *كيف؟*
> *انه يروح يخطب وهو لامهر ولامكان وكل هدفه انه يعقد ويمتع حاله*
> *وعلى بابك ياكريم*
> *وتستمر الخطوبة وبما انه شارب وماكل ونايم ببلاش مايضرة مضرة بنت الناس*
> *علاقات غبية من هالنوع تجيب الحمل وتجيب الولد بعد*
> ...



 
تسلمي ع التوآج ـد عزيزتي *هذيان عآشقة* ..


خآلص تحيآتي .. }

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> قبل أن نبحث موضوع الحمل ،علينا أن نبحث العوامل المساعدة لحدوث الحمل ،بصراحة صار مافي فرق بين المخطوبة والمتزوجة من ناحية العلاقة مع الزوج ،نحن لسنا بصدد بحث الموضوع من ناحية كونه حلالا أو حراما،فما كل حلال يفعل،فهنالك الكثير من الأمور المباحة ولكن الإنسان العاقل يرفض فعلها لأنها ستسبب له مفاسد هو في غنى عنها وإذا كنا نذم العرف لانه لايتقبل فكرة الحمل في الخطوبة لم لانذمه ونعترض عليه لانه ألزمنا بعمل حفل زفاف باهظ الثمن وغير مجدي للفائدة فليس حراما ان يتزوج الرجل بالمرأة بدون حفل زفاف،ولو عدنا إلى موضوع الحمل لرأينا أن من جملة الأسباب هو عدم وضع القيود في العلاقة بين المخطوبين ،يعني المبيت شيء عادي وسفر الخطيب مع خطيبته بمفردهما أيضا طبيعي ،ناهيك عن ملابس الزوجة المغرية والقصيرة ،فماذانتوقع من ذلك ؟؟
> والغريب في الأمر أن بعض الأهالي يلقون باللوم على الرجل عندما يحدث حمل ،انا برأيي أن الأهل يجب عليهم الحد من هذا الموضوع وان لايلقون الحبل على الغارب،وكذلك المرأة عليها أن تتصف بالحكمة والرزانة،وعذرا للإطالة.
>  
> مسموحـة خية ..



صحيح كلآمك عزيزتي *صوب المزن* ؛؛؛


يعني لو الأهل كانوا حاطين حدود ع بنتهم مشان تلتزم بهآ مآصار هالشي
حتى لو كآنوا الأهل وآثقين ببنتهم " المفروض " مآيعطوهآ الحرية التآمة


تسلمي خيـ’ـة ع المرور والرأي الصآئب 


تقبلي تحيآت أختك .. بقآيا حنين

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكرام
الموضوع واضح ولا لبس فيه
اولا الخطوبة هي غير الزواج والا لما اختلف الاسم
ثانياالعقد هو شريعة المتعاقدين اعني الاتفاق بين  طرفين وليس العقد (كتب الكتاب)
 3
خطوبة كلمة تعني التعارف والتقارب وكسر الحواجز النفسية تمهيدا للزواج
وغير ذالك يكون مخالف للعقد الاتفاق بين اهل البنت وخطيبها
وكتب الكتاب في حالة الخطوبة يكون بناء على ثقة اهل البنت
بان الخطيب سوف لا يخالف الاتفاق المعقود بينهم
وهنا لا يحق للشاب ان يطلب من البنت واجبات الزوجة  من مبيت وغيره
لانه بذلك يخون الامانة ويكون غير وفي وغير مسؤل امام من وثقو به وامام الله
واشدد على امام الله حتى ولو كانت حلال له
لانه قبل ان يكتب الكتاب على اساس ان يكون خطيبا لفترة
والقصة ليست تقاليد وغيره 
القصة وعد ووفاء
وغير ذلك
كله استغلال وابتزاز للبنت ووضعها بالمكان الحرج
وبرايي الرجل الرجل لا يستقوي على حرمة  وكيف اذا كانت  الزوجة للمستقبل
وابنة من وثقو به وادخلوه بيتهم
الرجولة شهامة واستقامة وتقوى وفحولة
اما الفحولة فقط موجودة لدى الانسان وغيره من المخلوقات

اسال الله لكم التوفيق


__________تحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> السلام عليكم
> 
> وعليكم السلآم والرحمة ؛
> 
> 
> 
> اخوتي الكرام
> الموضوع واضح ولا لبس فيه
> اولا الخطوبة هي غير الزواج والا لما اختلف الاسم
> ...



 
 
تسلم أخي *القزويني* ع المرور والرأي السليم :amuse: 


موفق لكل خير :embarrest: 

دمتً برعآية المولى ولطف البآري ..~

----------


## علي pt

*اللي حبيت ابينه فقط ..*

*إن الخطوبة : وبمصطلح أهل القطيف هي كتب الكتاب (العقد الشرعي) ..*

*وماعدنا خطوبة قبل العقد ،،*


*وسلامتكم جميعا ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني طبعا مع الأغلبيه إن فترة الخطوبه للتعارف وللتهيئه لليلة الدخله يعني زمن لول كان لما يدخلوا البنت تجيها الرهبه 
وتخاف ما يمسها الرجل إلا لما تتعود عليه يعني يتأخروا لما تجي ليلة الدخله 
وبعدين صارت فترة الخطوبه لأجل هالليله عشان يصير ليها حلاوتها ولذتها
والمعاشره في غرفة الزوجيه
وألحين إلا تكون المعاشره في فترة الخطوبه  في وينه في بيت أبوها>>چنها فشله
وبعدين لو ماصار ليهم نصيب وأفترقوا (يمكن البعض يقول عادي إذا رزقهم يطلقوا من أول لو تالي عادي)
ما بتكون البنت عذراء ويمكن ما يجيها نصيب ولو جا واكتشف إنها ثيب وهو ما خذنها على أساس بكر ما بتكون حلوه لافي حقها ولافي حقه (يعني غش ) 
وبعدين بالنسبه للي يؤيدو الحمل فترة الخطوبه ليش إذا صار تخشوه وتعتبروه كان الولد ولد حرام 
هذي وحده ازوجت وهي حامل بعد كم شهر وضعت !!؟
وقالوا للناس إن الولد خديج( سقط )
وأذكر سالفة وحده حملت فترة الخطوبه وولدت وتزوجت بعد شهر من الولاده (تخيلوا الموقف)
طبعا البنت ما أشهرت الحمل ولا أشهرت بالولد بالعكس خبت الولد تقريب السنه ما تطلع به 
طيب إذا  شايفين الموضوع عادي ليش الخش والدس
وبعدين زي ما قالوا بعض الأعضاء كل شي حلاوته بوقته
ومسألة الحمل في الخطوبه تلقى على عاتق الخطيبين وأهلهم  وليس فقط على عاتق الولد أو البنت 
وليس حريه شخصيه لأن ليها تأثير على المجتمع يعني إذا صارت بين إثنين وتوفقوا وتم الزواج وجوا اثنين وقلدوهم وما توفقوا للزواج فعلى ما أعتقد هنا يجي وضع الحديث (من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها ، وأجر من عمل بها من بعده من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء ، ومن سن  سنة سيئة كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها من بعده من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء )

----------


## madreed

طبعا انا من الرافضين لموضوع
الحمل قبل الدخله
في فترة الخطوبه
ولكن انا سمعت الصلاة قبل الدخله
في ليله الدخله
وسمعت لازم يصليها قبل الدخله
فإذا حملت في فترة الخطوبه
ّ!!!!

----------


## آهات حنونه

*السلام عليكم ارجو قبول رائيي الشخصي* 

*انا من وجهة نظري هاذ الشي بنسبه الى الناس تخدش الحياة* 

*عدها فا البنت معروفه انها خجوله ....*

*فليش الاستغلال من الشاب ...والبعض يستغل انه لو ماعطته مبتغاه*

*انه راح يتركها وياخد غيرها طيب ادا انت مستعجل اتزوج وادا كنت* 

*مو قد الزواج بحجة انه مو جاهز ليش خطبت بنت الناس مش لعبه*

*وانا ابدا لا اوويد الحمل لانه في مجتمعنا القطيفي غلط* 

*لا احد يحب انه يقول بنته حامل ..وزي ماتفضلو الاخوان الي قبلي*


*طيب خدها وسافرو ليش المخاسير والف والدوران والناس كذا اوكذا راح* 

*يعرفون ..اكيد مو عيب اوهو حلال بس احس انه شي مخجل* 

*والحمد الله على زينة العقل لذى كل فتاة*

*تقبلو مروري ,,ووجهة نظري*

----------


## فجر الليالي

وجهت نظرك بالمره عجبتني 

تسلم عالطرح

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

انا ضد هذه الظاهرة وإن كانت متفشية الأن و ليست حرام ,ولكن هناك آداب للدخول على الزوجة وليس من الجميل اختراقها , فكل شئ في وقته حلو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *اللي حبيت ابينه فقط ..*
> 
> *إن الخطوبة : وبمصطلح أهل القطيف هي كتب الكتاب (العقد الشرعي) ..* 
> *وماعدنا خطوبة قبل العقد ،،* 
> 
> 
> *وسلامتكم جميعا ..*



 
ربي يسلمك خيو *علي*


شكرآ لك ع التوضيح ..


دمت بـود ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> أني طبعا مع الأغلبيه إن فترة الخطوبه للتعارف وللتهيئه لليلة الدخله يعني زمن لول كان لما يدخلوا البنت تجيها الرهبه 
> وتخاف ما يمسها الرجل إلا لما تتعود عليه يعني يتأخروا لما تجي ليلة الدخله 
> 
> وين زمن أول وين زمنآ الحين << الأختلآف شآسع .. 
> 
> وبعدين صارت فترة الخطوبه لأجل هالليله عشان يصير ليها حلاوتها ولذتها
> والمعاشره في غرفة الزوجيه
> وألحين إلا تكون المعاشره في فترة الخطوبه في وينه في بيت أبوها>>چنها فشله
> 
> ...



 

تسلمي خيتو *حساسة بزيادة* ع المرور

عجبني رأيكِ كثيرآ

دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> طبعا انا من الرافضين لموضوع
> الحمل قبل الدخله
> في فترة الخطوبه
> ولكن انا سمعت الصلاة قبل الدخله
> في ليله الدخله
> وسمعت لازم يصليها قبل الدخله
> فإذا حملت في فترة الخطوبه
> ّ!!!!



 
؟؟؟؟!!!

أني أدري عن هالصلآة .. بس مآ أدري أذا هي وآجبة أو لآ ؟؟

يآريت أحد يفدينآ


تسلم خيو* مدريد* ع التوآجد  :embarrest: 


تحيآتـي ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> وعليكمـ السلآمـ والرحمـة ؛؛ 
> *ارجو قبول رائيي الشخصي* 
> 
> أكيد رآح نقبله .. 
> 
> 
> *انا من وجهة نظري هاذ الشي بنسبه الى الناس تخدش الحياة* 
> ...



 
شكرآ لمروركـ ووجهة نظركـ خيتو *بحر العجآئب* 


دمتِ بـود ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> وجهت نظرك بالمره عجبتني 
> 
> تسلم عالطرح



 
ربي يسلمك خيتو* فجر الليالي* ؛؛


دمتِ بخير ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> انا ضد هذه الظاهرة وإن كانت متفشية الأن و ليست حرام ,ولكن هناك آداب للدخول على الزوجة وليس من الجميل اختراقها , فكل شئ في وقته حلو



 
طبعآ .. كل شيء في آوآنه بيكون له طعم أروع  :embarrest: 


شكرآ للمرور *نبرآس فاطمي* ..


تحيآتـي ..~

----------


## Habit Roman

لي عودة قريبا إن شاء الله

تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> لي عودة قريبا إن شاء الله
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتي



 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 





*بأنتظآركـِـ خيتو حبة رمآن ..* 



*تحيآتي ..**

----------


## يوم سعيد

*هذا الموضوع رغم أنه جذاب ومثير وواقعي ويحرض العضو على المداخلة إلا أنني مللته نظراً للمشاركة بأشباهه في أكثر من منتدى وقد أشبعته حقه من النقاش والإثراء ومع ذلك فهو يتكرر وأرجوا أن لا يفهمني صاحبه خطأ فيعتقد إنني أقلل من موضوعيته وأحقيته بالنقاش .. لا على العكس فهو مهم وحساس وعلينا أن نملئه نقاشاً حتى يثمل هو أو نثمل نحن ..؟؟*
*سأقول شيئاً ولن أطيل عليكم أحبتي في الله فهناك حاجات ومحتاجات ورؤى وطلبات وحقوق معنوية وحقوق مادية وبعض الحقوق المنافية للشارع تظل هاجس المجتمع فأكثر المجتمعات انغلاقاً والتزاماً وتحفظاً وما زال متأخر في ملاحقة ركب الحضارة هو المجتمع السعودي - وهذا ليس بعيب - فهناك من المجتمعات من يعتقد إن التطور والحضارة هو في التقدم ومواكبة المجتمعات الأخرى فيم الصحيح هو التأني والتريث في الانجراف وراء كل جديد ووراء أي موضة صارخة تخترق غشاء المجتمع ، ولكن هذا التروّي غير مقنن في مجتمعنا فما زالت المرأة تعيش على أطلال الماضي ومازال المجتمع يتخوف من غزو المجتمعات لنا حتى جاء اليوم الذي تم خرق هذه العادات وباتت تحت سيطرة تفوق المرأة على نفسه جرّاء الانفتاح الذي حدث وجرّاء تحقيق حقوق المرأة على الواقع ..؟؟*

*هذا الانفتاح أتاح للمرأة أن تصطبغ ببعض الأمور كانت هي محرومة منه ومنها الحمل الذي كان يضع تحته المجتمع أكثر من خط أحمر ويضعه في المراقبة دائماً ويحتاط الوالدين في دخول الزوج لزوجته والجلوس معها هذا إذا أتيح للزوج رؤية زوجته وهذا الكلام طبعاً كان قديماً وإذا ما تسنى له رؤيتها فهناك بعض الخطوط الحمراء الذي يلتزم بها كلا من الزوجين ناهيك عن وجود حراس شخصيين يراقبون الموقع .......*
*أما الآن فحدث ولا حرج فالتحرر من قيود وتبعية أطلال الفكر الماضي جعل الزوجين في حرية مطلقة يسافرون كيفما يشاؤون ويسهرون كيفما يتمنون وينامون مع بعض إذا لزم الأمر ويتهامسون ويتغامزون ويعملون متى شاءت لهم الغريزة لهم ذلك دون رقيب أو حسيب وربما في ظل نوم الوالدين والأخوة في شهر العسل ويأتي اليوم الذي يعلن فيه الزواج بمرأى من الحضور والمعازيم وكرشة الزوجة تتقدمها قبل أن تتقدم بالتعريف عن نفسها ولا تعبأ بحديث الموجودين فلم يبقى على اعلان واشهار زواج العروسين إلا من خمسة شهور فكيف تسنى للزوجة أن تحمل بهذه السرعة ؟؟؟*
*الاجابة معروفة ...*
*وأكتفي بهذا الرد ...*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## Habit Roman

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،*

*أعتذر عن الاطالة...
*
*بسمه نبدء*

*هناك أمثلة كثيرة تحدث في مجتمعنا هذا، فالبعض ليلة زفافها تجلس أمام الحاضرين وهي حامل..

قضية موجودة في مجتمعنا، ونعاصرها في جيل الشباب والمتثقف أيضا..

ولعل البعض أيضا يأخذها بكل بساطة جدا.. ويقول لك ( كيفي زوجتي ) ، وهو في فترة الخطوبة!!*

*موضوع حمل الفتاة في الخطوبة..ليس أمرا محرما...
فكما نعلم فقد تم العقد عليها...اذا ما يحدث يبقى ضمن السياج الشرعي..
نعم ليس من العرف ان تحمل...لكنه كاد ان يكون كذلك...
انا عن نفسي ارفض فكرة حمل الفتاة...واراه من الامور المكروهة..لماذا..؟؟
لان فترة الخطوبة..هي فترة تعارف..وبناءخيوط التواصل..
لكن قد لا ينجح الامر..قد يفشل هذان الفردان في التفاهم..قد يعجزان..عن بناء لوح واحد يقفان عليه كلاهما...مالذي يحدث حينها...يكون الإنفصال ..لا غير..

لا انكر ان معظم ..الخطوبات تنجح..وتختم بالزيجات..
لان هناك احتمال..((لن اقول 50%)) بل ساقول 20% ان تفشل هذه العلاقة..
اذا على اي اساس..تضع الفتاة نفسها في ذلك الموقف..الذي لن تخرج منه بكرامتها*
*فلنفرض انها حملت اثناء الخطوبة..ولم يتفاهما..يبقى امامهما خيارنا:

1- اما ان تنفصل عنه...ووتنمو تلك الروح في جسدها..ثم يخرج الجنين الى هذه الدنيا...دون ان يجد اباه(( يالها من عيشة نتمناها لأطفالنا))

2- ان تبقى معه..مع عدم تفاههما..ولن ينجم عن ذلك سوى الخلاف..الذي سيتضخم..والذي سيترك اثر شظاياه غدا على ذلك الطفل البرئ الذي اوجد..نتيجة..قرارات سريعة وغير واعية...من والديه..

 ولنفرض انها حملت وكانوا متفاهمين..وسوف يعلنان زفافهما..ويكملان حياتهما..:هذا احتمال غير مضمون..وغير مطابق لجميع..للوقائع التي نشهدها يوميا..
*
*أعرف فتيات كثيرات قد حملوا أثناء خطوبتهم* 
*ولكن أين لذة ليله الدخله أنا لا أنكر أنه من حق الزوج التمتع بزوجته في معظم الشباب إلي يحسون انهم راح يقعون في الحرام يلجون إلى الزواج يعني عندهم قيمة المهر ولايملكون تكاليف الزواج من صالة وخرابيطها....*

*واسمحوا لي عن الاطالة*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

طيب الاراء تباينت  وناس الموضوع عندها عادي على اساس انه حلال  وناس مو عادي وكلام الناس


بما ان احنا نسمح للمخطوبين الي بينهم عقد نكاح انهم يلتقو ويختلو ببعض ولساعات 

يعني ايش نتوقع 

ادا سمحنا للفعل وصار عادي 

راح نسمح لردة الفعل ونتقبلها على مضض ونقول عااااااااااادي 

والي بيقول مو عادي 

بالاول يمنع اللقاء 

والا ايش رايكم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بعد الإذن 
إسمحي لي اخت نواره 
السماح للقاء من أجل التعارف وتقوية الرباط بينهما والتعرف كل منهما على  الآخر وليس من أجل تكوين العلاقه في هذا الوقت 
يعني هم يتقابلوا ويتشاوفوا علشان كل واحد يدرس الفاني وبعدين علشان كل واحد يعرف صفات الفاني ويشرح كل واحد للفاني إللي يحبه وإللي مايحبه زي مايقولوا يكونوا على بينه موسيده نطه للحمل 
وبعدين الكلام موجه للخطيبين وكل واحد ورآيه 
مايصير يمنعوهم عن حق من حقوقهم بس المفروض مايستغلوا ثقة الآخرين ويخونوها لأن على ما أعتقد مافي أحد من الأهل برضى بچيه
وبعدين في ناس واجد يروحو ويجوا ويسكر عليهم الباب بس ماحصل من هالشي لأنهم فاهمين إن هالشي مكانه فقط في عش الزوجيه مو وين ماسكر عليهم الباب قالوا يالله مشينا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

خلينا نتكلم بالعقل 
متى ما تسكر الباب خلص انتهى الموضوع

راح يصبروا لمتى
يوم يومين 

الحين الخطوبة تدوم بالاشهر 

الا ادا كانو ملائكة 
فهدا موضوع ثاني

----------


## Habit Roman

معليش راح اتداخل معاكم

اختي نوارة مثل ماقالت اختي الغالية حساسه

مو كل من قفل عليه الباب يعني خلص الحياة الزوجية مو كل جنس في جنس

يعني احنا مو من دول المتخلفين الي لازم الرجال يجلس مع خطيبته بمحضر احد من اولاياها 
اجل شلون راح تتشجع وراح تتكلم معاه وبعدين مو شرط يجلسون في غرفة النوم لازم يعني...؟
عندها مليون  غرفة غرفة الجلو مثلاً 
وبعدين يعني الرجال مو معقول مايصبر ليكون المراءه آله مخلوقه فقط للشهوه؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

طبعاً عن نفسي مع من سبقني ضد الحمل في فترة الخطوبة
صحيح أن البعض يقول مو مشكله هم عاقدين يعني يعتبر زوجها بس المشكلة ليست هنا المشكلة لو صار حمل وما صار توفيق هنا ماذا سيحدث ومن المتضرر
طبعا البنت والطفل إن جاء الى الحياة عد مشكلة بالنسبه لهما وإن قامت البنت بإسقاطه ايضا مشكلة وحرام بحق هذا الطفل لهذا من المفترض اخذ الحيطه والتمهل والتصبر حتى يحين وقت الزوج حتى لا يقع الإثنين في القيل والقال
أو الزواج بدون تاخير

----------


## يوم سعيد

*لكل متعة ضريبة ..؟؟ ولكل جائزة باهظة الثمن مقابل نفيس ..؟؟ إننا نعيش ثورة العلم وثورة الانفتاح وثورة الانقلاب والتمرد على الماضي وسلخه للظهور بمظهر الحاضر المثالي ، هكذا يتبجح بعض تلاميذ العولمة ، ولأن المجتمع الخليجي المحافظ عاش فترة وحقبة من الزمن وهو يختبئ خلف غطاء التقاليد والأعراف والموروثات القبلية حتى دنت ساعة الانفراج وتبددت ظلمة الانغلاق وأخذ كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع يعرف ما يحدث في هولندا وهو قاعد في قرية العوامية ..؟؟ هذا هو واقع لا اختلاف عليه ؟ وقد يعترض أحدكم قائلاً ما دخل هذا بموضوعنا ؟ فأجيب عليه .. له كل العلاقة فالانفتاح والانفراج الذي يعيشه العصر الحالي أتاح للناس حرية التعرف على مجاهيل الطرف الآخر وقد أسس ثقافة المطالبة بحقوق الفرد سواء كان هذا الفرد أنثى أم ذكر ، ولأن الحمل محور الموضوع يعاني منه مجتمعنا السعودي بعد أن عانى منه ما عانى الكثير من البلدان العربية بشكل عام والخليجي بشكل خاص صارت المواجهة مع هكذا واقع أمر لا بد منه فمحاولة التغيير الذي حدثت منذ سنين مضت ولم تؤتي ثمارها فقد حدثت الآن وصار الوضع من أبسط مما يكون فتخلى المحافظ والمتمسك عن كل قيمه ومبادئه اذعاناً للثورة المعلوماتية وثورة الانقلاب على الغبار الفكري فنفض المجتمع تلك الكومة من الغبار ليظهر المجتمع بمظهر جميل يعكس تلك الصورة القديمة وقد حدث ما حدث ووقع الفأس على الرأس وأخذ كل فرد من أفراد مجتمعنا يدفع ثمن هذا التحول الانفراجي ..؟؟*

*صار من الصعب الآن أن تسيطر على الوضع وربما ينظر بعض الحمقاوات إن الحمل قد يكون فرصة لوضع النقاط على الحروف والتمسك بالعريس وفرص الحصار عليه وأن نضعه أمام الأمر الواقع بحيث لا يتمكن من الهروب وهذا تفكير بيزنطي لا جدوى منه وإن دل فإنما يدل على حيوانية هذا الانسان ولربما هناك من ينجرف خلف غريزته وشهوته ولربما الظروف المتاحة المهيئة له تساعده على ارتكاب ما حرّمته التقاليد والأعراف فيعفل ما يشاء بزوجته تحت ذريعة هذا ملكي ومحد له شغل فيني ..؟؟؟*

*الحديث يطول وقد فقد جرعة من طاقتي لذا أتوقف لأتزود ولربما أعود أو لا أعود ...*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------

